# selectOneMenu mit valueChangeListener im <p:dialog



## cfour (30. Aug 2014)

Hallo

folgendes Problem: ich habe ein facelets mit p:dialog mit einem formular. Zum dialog komme ich einfach mit 

<p:commandLink onclick="PF('dlg1').show();">

Das Formular im Dialog möchte ich dynamisch um einige Felder erweitern.  Dafür hab ich ein selectOneMenu mit immediate="true" und dem entsprechenden valueChangeListener. Beim change im selectOneMenu ist aber mein dialog wieder zu  

Mir ist leider gar nicht klar wieso das so ist  

Gruss, Steffen


----------



## Feeder (30. Aug 2014)

Also ich bin mir zwar nicht sicher, aber das ist doch keine Java - Code???


----------



## cfour (31. Aug 2014)

java server faces...bin ich im falschen Forum? Lösung habe ich bereits selber gefunden.  <p:ajax update="dialogPanel" /> war die Lösung


----------

